# My Cubans



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

I love my cohiba's.. (obviously)


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those look great,nice pink carpet LOL!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

LMAO that is just sick!!!! And i mean sick in a really good way!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks sweet!!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

nice collection........


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice pink carpet. Its the kind that gets into your toes and gets the fuzz out :lol: thats the best kind:biggrin:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble: *Unreal*


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: Sweet selection! I love Cohiba's too, but I dont have anywhere near that many :lol: My budget doesnt allow!! :lol:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

very nice collection, the look awesome, totally jealous


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, very nice collection.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I want those Cohiba Lancero's


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice!:dribble:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, those look so great, me want!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice pink shag and pink sofa!! Great smokes, but the backdrops are classic!!


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

geeeeez enough with the carpet, you know you want it.. lmao.

cheers guys


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Are those lanceros I see?:dribble:


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

zion698 said:


> Are those lanceros I see?:dribble:


corona especiales. They just got put in there, It will be a while before I spark one of those up.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

What are the small unbanned one? Oh ya Nice selection by the way!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Very nice!!!
I see you like the red dots as well.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

very nice collection of smokes ..


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> I want those Cohiba Lancero's


Me too:dribble: Nice collection you got there


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great colection!!!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble: dude thanks for getting my keyboard wet!

Very nice collection you got there. I can never find any cohibas but the black and XV. You just can not get them here.


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> What are the small unbanned one? Oh ya Nice selection by the way!


Those are Cohiba Clubs, they come in 10 packs, there actually quite good and make for a quick under 10 minute smoke.


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

GotaCohiba said:


> Very nice!!!
> I see you like the red dots as well.


Actually I have never tried a red dot, A buddy of mine went to vegas and made a quick call and asked if I wanted anything. Cohiba's if you can find them I replied.. I thought they were fakes because I never even heard of red dots.. I was happy to find out there ligit..
Looking forward to sparking one up.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

cohibaguy said:


> Actually I have never tried a red dot, A buddy of mine went to vegas and made a quick call and asked if I wanted anything. Cohiba's if you can find them I replied.. I thought they were fakes because I never even heard of red dots.. I was happy to find out there ligit..
> Looking forward to sparking one up.


I hear the Dominican Cohiba's (red dot) are pretty good. But not sure they will stand up to the Cuban Cohiba's


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

matt257 said:


> I hear the Dominican Cohiba's (red dot) are pretty good. But not sure they will stand up to the Cuban Cohiba's


The wrappers are really dark, I really don't know what to expect. 
I am so used to Cohiba robustos that anything else especially with dark wrappers etc tastes really different. The secreto's was a bomb, maybe with some humidor time it will improve, Tonight it's the Magico's turn.. I hope it delivers.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

is that your wifes punishment for letting you smoke in the house...shes like ''thats fine but you have to do it in the pink room '' hahah


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

redbeard said:


> is that your wifes punishment for letting you smoke in the house...shes like ''thats fine but you have to do it in the pink room '' hahah


No, never smoke in the house.. you should see her other pink stuff .. lol


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

cohibaguy said:


> ... you should see her other pink stuff .. lol


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pics!!
I'm not a Cohiba fan, but hey who am I? If you love them, smoke them!! :biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow. Cohiba's are my kryptonite. 
I become weak and powerless...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats why they call you Cohibaguy


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Very very nice! Thinking I may have to fire up an ISOM tonight after looking at all that!


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

nicee


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Viva A La Castro


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Excellent collection! But did you have to take the pictures in a van?:lol: That is some funky carpet you got there.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice collection


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

cohibaguy said:


> Those are Cohiba Clubs, they come in 10 packs, there actually quite good and make for a quick under 10 minute smoke.


I do enjoy a quick smoke at work sometimes--thanks for the reply!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very nice Collection there.


----------

